# السيارات الشمسية



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

السيارات الشمسية 

"شمسون".. تزلزل معبد السيارات التقليدية

01/01/2003
شريف حمودة ** 



شمسون من أصغر السيارات الشمسية مساحة 

تستمد طاقتها من خلايا سطحها العلوي لتنطلق مزلزلة المعبد تحت أقدام سيارات الوقود الحفري، بل أقرانها من السيارات الشمسية، إنها "شمسون" المصرية التي لمعت كنجمة متألقة في معرض فورميولا للسيارات بالقاهرة الذي أقيم في الفترة من 15 إلى 22 ديسمبر 2002. 

هي تجربة حية تصلح للتطبيق والإنتاج والتسويق في كثير من الدول العربية والنامية التي وهبها الله نعمة توافر أشعة الشمس بكثافة عالية، ومسجلة رسمياً في سجل المبتكرات المصرية كبراءة اختراع رقـم 60582 باسم الدكتور محمد عز الدين رشاد نائب رئيس جامعة جنوب الوادي والباحث الرئيسي للمشروع، يعاونه مجموعة من المستشارين الفنيين والمشرفين المنفذيـن من نفس الجامعة التي تعتبر إحدى الجامعات الإقليمية المصرية. 

وفي حديثه إلى "إسلام أون لاين.نت" يوضح الباحث الدكتور "عادل الدنقلاوي سيد" أستاذ الفيزياء بكلية العلوم والمشرف المنفذ للمشروع أن السيارة "شمسون" تعد نقلة حقيقية في مجال ابتكار وتنفيذ السيارات الشمسية في الوطن العربي والعالم عمومًا؛ فالسيارة "شمسون" هي النموذج الشمسي التطبيقي الأول عالميًا ضمن طراز السيدان؛ حيث إن طولها حوالي 340 سنتيمترًا وعرضها 180 سنتيمترًا، وهي بذلك لا تتجاوز بكثير أبعاد السيارة الفيات من طراز 128 التي تعد من أكثر السيارات تمتعًا بالانتشار والطابع العملي. 

شمسية لكن عملية 

تتسع شمسون ذات المساحة الصغيرة نسبياً مقارنة بمثيلاتها لخمسة ركاب، في حين أن السيارات الشمسية التي ظهرت من قبل في عدد من دول العالم كانت مساحاتها السطحية متسعة للغاية؛ إذ تصل لأربعين مترًا مربعًا، وهو ما يجعلها غير عملية بالمرة في الطرق المزدحمة، فضلاً عن كونها لا تتسع لأكثر من راكبين في معظم الأحوال. 

تم تصميم تلك السيارة الشمسية كما يقول الدكتور الدنقلاوي بهدف أن تكون سيارة تطبيقية عملية يركبها الناس في الدول ذات الاقتصاديات الفقيرة، ولا تكون مجرد حافلة نظرية متخيلة. وهي لها أربعة أبواب، ومزودة بثماني خلايا شمسية تم توزيعها على جميع أسطح السيارة، وهو ما يمكنها من العمل لفترة تبلغ عشرين ساعة متصلة. 

تسير شمسون، ذات الموتور الكهربائي، بسرعة قصوى تبلغ 55 كيلومترًا في الساعة مع إمكانية أن تزيد سرعتها في المستقبل القريب إلى 80 كيلومترًا في الساعة بعد إجراء مزيد من الدراسات. والسيارة مزودة بثماني بطاريات للشحن والتخزين الذاتي أثناء السير أو التوقف، ولا تتأثر بالماء أو الحرارة أو الرطوبة. 

التمويل.. العقبة الأساسية 

ويؤكد المشرف المنفذ للمشروع أن جميع مكونات شمسون مصرية بنسبة 100% بما في ذلك الخلايا الشمسية التي جرى تصنيعها في مدينة "العاشر من رمضان" الصناعية المصرية، وقد تم تجميع هذا النموذج للسيارة بصورة يدوية. 

يعد هذا هو النموذج الثالث من شمسون بعد مرحلتين سابقتين أسفرتا خلال العامين الماضيين عن نموذجين أولهما سيارة تسير بسرعة 25 كم في الساعة، وثانيهما تسير بسرعة 35 كم. وقد بلغت تكلفة هذه النماذج الثلاثة ما يقرب من 100 ألف جنيه مصري (حوالي 20 ألف دولار)؛ نظرًا لكونها نماذج فردية يدوية، أما إذا تم تخصيص خط إنتاج للمشروع فستنخفض التكلفة بشكل ملحوظ. 

وحول كيفية تعميم السيارة شمسون كمنتج مصري عربي غير مكلف اقتصاديًا بالنسبة للمنتجين والمستهلكين على السواء، يرى الباحث الدكتور عادل الدنقلاوي أن مصدر التمويل هو العقبة الوحيدة أمامنا لكي نقوم بإنشاء خط إنتاج يتولى تصنيع ألف سيارة على الأقل كبداية، وعندئذٍ سيتراوح سعر بيع السيارة الواحدة ما بين 20 إلى 25 ألف جنيه مصري (حوالي 4 آلاف دولار)، وبزيادة حجم إنتاج خط التشغيل سينخفض سعر السيارة عن هذا المعدل الافتراضي. والجامعة مستعدة للمشاركة والإشراف على تصنيع وتسويق "شمسون" على الصعيد المحلي والعربي مع ضمان تحقيق الفائدة للمنتجين والمستهلكين، فضلاً عن فتح مجالات عمل جديدة لآلاف الشباب من المهندسين والفنيين والعمال، والإسهام في المحافظة على البيئة. 

ومن المهم أن نؤكد هنا على أن المستهلك بمجرد امتلاكه السيارة لن يدفع مزيدًا من المال كثمن للوقود أو التشغيل أو الصيانة مثلما هو الحال في السيارات التقليدية المكلفة. 

سيارات عربية.. صديقة للبيئة 



السيارة شمسون 

ويعلق أسامة إبراهيم الزعلوك الباحث المصري في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية قائلاً: إن أفضل التقنيات الواعدة هي التي تستخدم طاقة الشمس؛ حيث يعتبر التحويل الحراري المباشر للإشعاعات الشمسية إلى طاقة كهربائية عبر الخلايا الشمسية تقنية جديدة ومتطورة وصناعة إستراتيجية باعتبارها مصدرًا مستقبليًا للطاقة سيكون له الأثر الأكبر في المحافظة على مصادر الطاقة التقليدية، علاوة على أنه مصدر مجاني لا ينضب ونظيف ودون مخلفات أو أخطار. 

وإذا كان نموذج السيارة المصرية "شمسون" هو أحدث النماذج العربية للسيارات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، فإنه تجدر الإشارة إلى عدد من السيارات الشمسية العربية التي تم إنتاجها في الآونة الأخيرة وتناولت وكالات الأنباء والفضائيات العالمية أخبارها لكونـها تجارب جديدة، إلا أن جميعها داخل الإطار العلمي غير التسويقي. 

أحدث تلك السيارات هي سيارة سلطنة عمان، والتي تمكن فريق من طلبة كلية الهندسة بجامعة السلطان قابوس في أكتوبر 2002 من تصميمها وتصنيعها، تحمل تلك السيارة 450 خلية شمسية تنتج ما يقارب كيلووات واحدًا من الكهرباء يتم تخزينها في 4 بطاريات، تسير تلك السيارة بسرعة تتراوح بين 40 و50 كيلومترًا في الساعة لمدة 4 ساعات متواصلة، وهي مصنعة من الألومنيوم ويبلغ وزنها مع السائق 450 كيلوجرامًا. 

وفي نفس الشهر من عام 2002 أيضًا نجح فريق هندسي أردني فني في تصميم وتصنيع سيارة شمسية أردنية، تحمل 38 خلية شمسية تنتج ما يقارب كيلووات واحدًا من الكهرباء يتم تخزينها في 28 بطارية، وتسير بسرعة تراوح ما بين 50 إلى 60 كيلومترًا في الساعة ولمدة 4 ساعات متواصلة. يبلغ عرض السيارة مترين وطولها 5 أمتار ونصف المتر، وهي مصنعة من الألومنيوم ويصل وزنها مع السائق إلى 350 كيلوجرامًا. 

وفي السعودية قام فريق علمي عام 1999 بتصميم سيارة تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية وزنها حوالي 130 كيلوجرامًا، وتحتوي على بطاريتين لشحن الكهرباء من الخلايا الشمسية يمكنهما توفير الطاقة لمدة 4 ساعات فقط، وتتسع السيارة لراكبين. 

الشمس ثروة عربية 

توجد في الطبيعة مواد كثيرة تستخدم في صناعة الخلايا الشمسية التي تجمع بنظام كهربائي وهندسي محدد لتكوين ما يسمى باللوح الشمسي، والذي يعرض لأشعة الشمس بزاوية معينة لينتج أكبر قدر من الكهرباء، وقد تمكن فريق من الباحثين المصريين بمعهد بحوث الإلكترونيات منذ بضعة شهور من إنتاج أول خلية شمسية عالية الكفاءة بتصنيع محلي 100% في شكل كبسولة يمكن ضمها مع عدد ضخم آخر من الكبسولات في لوحة واحدة، وذلك بهدف تحديد أنسب الأنواع الصالحة للاستخدام في ظروف الأجواء المصرية الصحراوية والساحلية والملوثة. 

ويدرك العاملون في مجال الطاقة أن الأراضي العربية بالتحديد هي من أغنى المناطق في العالم بالطاقة الشمسية، ويتبين ذلك بالمقارنة مع بعض دول العالم الأخرى؛ فالـدول العربية بإمكانـها -بواسطة قدراتـها الشمسية- أن تحصل ببساطة على ما يزيد على خمسة أضعاف ما تحتاجه من الكهرباء في حالة فترة الاستهلاك القصوى!

منقول
__________________


----------



## المهندس الطموح (26 يونيو 2006)

أولا أشكرك أخي على مواضيعك الأبداعية

وخطوة ممتازة من عالم عربي ، وإلى مزيد من ابتكارت العرب بإذن الله 

وأسال الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## ALRASHED71 (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيء جميل أن نرى هكذا ابتكارات في زمن أصبحت الاختراعات تأتينا من الغرب حتى وإن كان المخترعون عرب


----------



## اياد الكوز (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أخي على هذا الموضوع الشيق والهام
وياليت هذة الاختراعات تلاقي الدعم من حكومات او افراد


----------



## hamzaaa (5 يوليو 2006)

والله إنك أثلجت صدري بهذا الخبر 

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (5 يوليو 2006)

*بداية التصنيع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي أحمد, فهذا موضوع يجب فعلاً على كل إنسان التمعن في معناه, وإن كلمة مستحيل ليس لها مكاناً في قاموسنا
حقيقة البحث العلمي هو الأمل الوحيد لنهوض بالصناعة, فمع إنتشار المصانع في الوطن العربي, لابد من أن يأخذ البحث العلمي مكانه, ليتم وضع أساس المنتجات المصنعة محلياً بجودة تنافس المنتج المستورد.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## معمر (10 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات والمقدمة الحلوة عن السيارات الشمسية
مع تحياتي


----------



## مستشار (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## رفعت دهمان (24 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى على هذا الخبر 
تحياتى


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## مستقبل (9 نوفمبر 2007)

مشاالله شي مفرح 
جزاك الله خير على الخبرية الحلوة


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (17 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور علي المجهود الرائع


----------

